# Looking for Advice re Prescriptions in France



## earlyriser (Oct 3, 2006)

Enjoying hols in France so much that we want to stay longer - problem is we don't have enough routine medication for the extra weeks.
Someone said that we need to go to a French NHS registered GP, obtain prescription, then get the drugs from a French NHS registered pharmacy. We'd need to pay the GP about 25 euros and buy the prescriptions. Will we be able to claim back the doctor fee and cost of medication from the EHIC people when we come home? As we are retired, we don't have to pay for them at home.
How do you know whether a GP or pharmacist is registered within French NHS (been told to make sure we don't go to a private one)
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

There are no private ones except if you need a consultant. Any Doctor in any Town/Village can be visited. They give you a form which you then reclaim when you get home, the same with the Pharmacie, you probably will only get 75% back. You don't say where in France you are.


----------



## earlyriser (Oct 3, 2006)

Many thanks, that was very helpfull. We're currently near St Topez, heading a little north in a few days.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Make sure that you take your current medication with you. They may give you a generic medication which could be a different make to what you are taking but it will be the same ingredients.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Depending on the medication it might just be cheap enough not to claim back.
Explain and ask in a large pharmacy if you can be supplied with the meds as you have run out.

Ray.


----------

